# Seafoam



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bought some seafoam...got about 31k on the clock, figured it would be a good time to flush the carbon.
Thinking of using the PCV line to do this (tube going from pcv to manifold) instead of the boost gauge line (I read it doesn't hit all cylinders). Any issues with this?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Seafoam (NoRegrets78)*

i heard it was a no go with the fsi, but i have no first hand experience or factual data so i will wait for someone with more hard evidence


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in the results, but I didn't have the balls to try it.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_I would definitely be interested in the results, but I didn't have the balls to try it.

ya, someone need to try it. i also heard that is not good for the fsi


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

It works on FSI just fine. Use the search function and you will get all the proof and info needed.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I did search but couldn't find much on using the pcv line.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Why not use a regular vac. line? what would the advantage be of using the PCV?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

From my searches the boost gauge line doesn't feed all 4 cylinders evenly.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_From my searches the boost gauge line doesn't feed all 4 cylinders evenly.

You mean from what I told you . . . . 
Dave


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (shortydub)*

But why are you so concerned about carbon build up? On an engine with 31,000 miles on it?


_Modified by iThread at 8:31 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

I was thinking the same thing but then I thought well the majority of the oil vapors are going to go in the same cylinders (the ones closest-3 and 4) so why wouldn't the seafoam or whatever your intake cleaner of choice go the same way? I was also thinking of a fuel injection cleaner kit I used when I worked at a nissan dealer that sprayed into the throttle body in a fine mist, might be worth a ****. Carbon buildup sucks farts out of my butt http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Catch can anyone?


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tom16v)*

* Time to revive a good thread *
We need to come up with a solution for this. I've seen a few pictures on the 'Tex now with the intake valves gummed up horribly with low miles. I'm going to venture a guess that not many people have had their intakes off to verify that it's *not* happening to them.
I'm completely stock and when I replaced the PCV for good measure ('C' to 'F') I noticed oil in the tube going to the intake manifold, so it's gotta be coating the valves. What if the tube was removed, the PCV was blocked, and a small hose to draw in the seafoam was connected to the intake manifold, with some sort of reducer / grommet? Then after the procedure, clean and replace the hose?
And does anyone know if VW shops have a procedure for this? I wonder how many of us are going to have our cars in the shop to have the valves scrubbed by hand...
Also, has anyone removed the tube and found it and the manifold to be dry? Instead of blaming the PCV for this issue, could it be the oil separator not doing its job?



_Modified by ssaffioti at 8:31 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the best intake spot for this is the pcv line as stated previously. I plan on doing this when the weather gets a little warmer.


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Bought some seafoam...got about 31k on the clock, figured it would be a good time to flush the carbon.
Thinking of using the PCV line to do this (tube going from pcv to manifold) instead of the boost gauge line (I read it doesn't hit all cylinders). Any issues with this?

should probably wait till you got about 40 or 45 on the clock, doubt there would be much carbon unless you drive the car hard 24/7


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_
doubt there would be much carbon unless you drive the car hard 24/7

I thought driving the car hard is one way to keep the carbon build up down??? That's why for the past year 12k miles...I go out once a week and really get on it. Thoughts??? Btw, NG...will do a quick write-up when (if you still plan to) do the treatment. Thanks.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Decided to use the boost gauge line after all. The pcv line is too big and would suck up too fast. Found out I should do it right before my next oil change. Have about 3k to go so won't be for a month.


_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 3:09 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Decided to use the boost gauge line after all. The pcv line is too big and would suck up too fast. Found out I should do it right before my next oil change. Have about 3k to go so won't be for a month.

_Modified by NoRegrets78 at 3:09 PM 3-12-2008_

if it sucks up too fast just have someone in the car giving it some gas so it doesnt stall.


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
I thought driving the car hard is one way to keep the carbon build up down??? That's why for the past year 12k miles...I go out once a week and really get on it. Thoughts??? Btw, NG...will do a quick write-up when (if you still plan to) do the treatment. Thanks.

eh... somewhat i guess lol idk ive only done it on high milage cars. there isnt much need for cars to have it done at 20 or 30 thousand


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
You mean from what I told you . . . . 
Dave

Do you really write "Dave" at the very end of every post? You've done that 5226 times now.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (WetWagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WetWagen* »_
Do you really write "Dave" at the very end of every post? You've done that 5226 times now.









be careful, "they" removed my post asking him the same question


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_
should probably wait till you got about 40 or 45 on the clock, doubt there would be much carbon unless you drive the car hard 24/7

Are you deriving those numbers from your experience with other (older) VW's? If so, then you might want to consider this: The MKV is direct injected, so fuel does not spray on the intake valves. That fuel spray does a lot to slow the buildup of carbon.


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (Twelvizm)*

ok....so why use seafoam?


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*

because seafoam breaks up the carbon


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (NoRegrets78)*

Anyone have a link/pic of this seafoam stuff? Sounds interesting...


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (mp3mike05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mp3mike05* »_because seafoam breaks up the carbon

but if there is hardly any carbon pick up there is no reason to use it


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (RoadRager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRager* »_Anyone have a link/pic of this seafoam stuff? Sounds interesting...


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_
but if there is hardly any carbon pick up there is no reason to use it










_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_
i hope all 2.0 fsi exhaust ports all dont look this bad.. im sure with a crappy pcv for a while maybe i could look like this,,










_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
actually that's the intake valves, look at the counter bore hole below for the D.I. injector. 
IMO this build up is going to make misfires problematic with this engine when the miles start to piles on .
My valves looked very similar about 1K mile ago , only 26K total on the clock







Bob.G


----------



## the_dirtking (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*

I was at my local advanced auto parts and saw the bottle on the end cap so I picked some up. After reading it might help with misfires I said WTH seeing how new coil packs and plugs arent working. I used it this morning and I will keep yall posted with how it works. BTW it was awesome how much white smoke came out of my car. I told my wife to go inside before I started it after letting it soak alittle so she wouldn't be embarrassed by my car smoking and all people pointing in my apartments. I started it up and drove away....Some kids where yelling "Fire" and people where trying to wave me down as I drove by them.... I just nodded and kept driving. It was done smoking a couple miles later. No mis-fires so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Seafoam (NoRegrets78)*

I used some of the "Seafoam" product through the vac hose that is used for the boost gauge on a project I am working on. Had the opportunity to pull the intake manifold 2 days later and intake ports and manifold runners looked very clean.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_I used some of the "Seafoam" product through the vac hose that is used for the boost gauge on a project I am working on. Had the opportunity to pull the intake manifold 2 days later and intake ports and manifold runners looked very clean.


What did they look like _before_ the Seafoam treatment ?


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Seafoam (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
What did they look like _before_ the Seafoam treatment ?

Never pulled it before. But no deposits in the manifold, and cleanish ports. 
I have taken apart quite a few motors and this one had a clean intake tract.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (J. Moss)*

J. Moss...how long since the treatment? Just curious to see if this could result any ill effects down the road? Seems to be all clear though...looks like I will be seafoam treating right before my next oil change...thanks for the information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (rbradleymedmd)*

if all is well im going to try this out


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

Don't know if this adds to this thread or not, but here is a picture of the cylinder head on my Passat with 50,000 miles on it. The first pic is of cylinders 3 & 4. The second is obviously a broken valve.


















_Modified by trbowgn at 10:48 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Seafoam (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_I used some of the "Seafoam" product through the vac hose that is used for the boost gauge on a project I am working on. Had the opportunity to pull the intake manifold 2 days later and intake ports and manifold runners looked very clean.


Excellent news! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (trbowgn)*










_Quote, originally posted by *trbowgn* »_Don't know if this adds to this thread or not, but here is a picture of the cylinder head on my Passat with 50,000 miles on it. The first pic is of cylinders 3 & 4. The second is obviously a broken valve.

















_Modified by trbowgn at 10:48 AM 3-17-2008_

The damage caused to your plug was from excessive temps, or did the ground electrode come off in that cylinder?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_I used some of the "Seafoam" product through the vac hose that is used for the boost gauge on a project I am working on. Had the opportunity to pull the intake manifold 2 days later and intake ports and manifold runners looked very clean.


I dropped my head off at one of our local dealers last week to just put in their cleaner, rotating spinny steam kind not a tank.. It got most of the gunk off the combustion chamber side of the valves cleaned all the outside of it in where the came sit.. The intake ports look almost as bad as when I brought it over.. 
So if the sea foam is working thats good news that something can cut through it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

jeff did you get my cam IM?


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: Seafoam ([email protected])*

Not a magic elixir, but better that letting everything get furry.
Got your IM, my bud who was interested is coming down this week. Will let you know.


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

The ground on the spark plug is what caused the valve to become broken. The bowl on both cylinders 3 and 4 had build up. And the pic of the vavle was only to show the build up on it after removal.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (J. Moss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Moss* »_Not a magic elixir, but better that letting everything get furry.
Got your IM, my bud who was interested is coming down this week. Will let you know.









Definitely I meant to take a pic of my head before cleaning but totally forgot till I was loading it in the machine.
Most of the pictures shown look normal compared to how bad some of mine where.
Thanks!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (trbowgn)*

did you use a full can of seafoam when you did this, and what did you do just put the boost gauge vacume line into the bottle and let the engine idle till it was gone??


_Modified by VWRacer21 at 6:12 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

normally it's 1/3 of the bottle


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: (trbowgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trbowgn* »_The ground on the spark plug is what caused the valve to become broken. The bowl on both cylinders 3 and 4 had build up. And the pic of the vavle was only to show the build up on it after removal. 

The ground usually come off from too much temp, or detonation. Make sure everything is to spec with whoever helps you tune your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

i spent a good hour and a half just cleaning off the crap on the intake valves while the intake manifold was off. i used a pick/scrapper tool and about 4 cans off gum cutter.talk about a messy effin job. 
what brand is everyone using for seafoam?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (0027gti)*

Sea Foam is the brand.










_Modified by Rogerthat at 9:39 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (J. Moss)*

That issue has been taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (trbowgn)*

sorry for the dumb question, i have the forge diverter valve and want to try this, should i worry about any of the seafoam going to the the controller of the valve. I realize i will just be letting the motor idle, but unsure if it will go to the valve. thanks


_Modified by VWRacer21 at 4:08 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

That's actually a very good question...didn't think of that. I have a check valve in line (spike fix) so mine won't flow that direction, but for those that don't, I wonder...


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Has anyone else tried it yet? Im looking for a diy


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

Noregrets did you end up doing this, if you did, did you use the boost gauge line or the PVC like you thought about.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

he's trading his car in.


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

that sucks, hopefully we can still keep this post going


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

I've used seafoam on my last two cars: an 89' Buick LeSabre T-Type(176,000 miles) and a 95' Mitsubishi Mirage(160,00 miles). I've poured it in the crankcase, i've poured it into the fuel tank and i've sucked it up through a vaccum line. I swear by this stuff and think it works amazingly. I wouldn't used any other type of fuel/intake/crankcase treatment. Almost instantly it stopped all hesitation, misfires, and generally running ****tyness. So far i've only added to gas on the GTI but big improvment on drivability. Seafoam, live it, love it, run it.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

If I had an additional EJ silicone hose coupler, could I tap that coupler with a small vac tap, block off the PCV connection and run the Seafoam through the Throttle Body? It seems that this would allow equal amounts of the product to hit everywhere and not just concentrate on 3 & 4. Or is Seafoam too harsh for the sensors on the Throttle Body?


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (0027gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *0027gti* »_i spent a good hour and a half just cleaning off the crap on the intake valves while the intake manifold was off. i used a pick/scrapper tool and about 4 cans off gum cutter.talk about a messy effin job. 
what brand is everyone using for seafoam?


I've heard tell that if you don't Seafoam your engine at least three times a day, it won't hardly run. Who knew?


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_If I had an additional EJ silicone hose coupler, could I tap that coupler with a small vac tap, block off the PCV connection and run the Seafoam through the Throttle Body? It seems that this would allow equal amounts of the product to hit everywhere and not just concentrate on 3 & 4. Or is Seafoam too harsh for the sensors on the Throttle Body?

that sounds like that would work the best, thats where most of the oil goes


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Any updates on this? It wouldnt hurt to do this every 10k miles... would it?
Wish I would of heard of this stuff when I was in the Marines... I hated scrubbing the carbon off my rifle.. took hours of scraping and scrubbing.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Well i bought some today. I think ill try it. Any educated guesses why it wouldnt work in an FSI?


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

post how you make out, i take it your using the boost gauge line


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

that or the PCV valve or both.. or brake booster line...


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

if you go with the pcv valve post some pics please


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

For those of us with W/M Injection into the throttle body, could we pour some seafoam in the reservoir?
I'm still waiting on parts for my kit, but curious to know if that would work...


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

it should no diffrent then dumping it in the intake like others say. It will lessen your Meth in your mixture, so if you got your ride tuned for 50/50 mix I would turn it to you normal stage settings...
wait it says you have stage 1.. you running the 100 octane file? If not the how are you benefiting from the W/M setup?


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (RoadRager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRager* »_
I'm still waiting on parts for my kit, but curious to know if that would work...


I am waiting on a replacement pump, the one shipped with the kit was DOA. I am not running 100 octane file. Running 91. Will get a down pipe soon for Stage II.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (RoadRager)*

I am pretty worried about this issue since I have had PCV problems. Can someone post a DIY for the best way to do this for our engines? A noob like me would really appreciate it.


----------



## TREGGUY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Seafoam (RoadRager)*

Not to thread jack, but where do you get your work done, such as the apr? Further Performance? SCI? Just curious.... I got my stuff done at Further, and Tristan is pretty cool to work with.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (aeproberts21)*

Anyone? Is this working?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Seafoam (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_Anyone? Is this working?

x2


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Seafoam (Twelvizm)*

x3 bump, any one try this yet?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

I will admit I havent and I got the ****.. lol. Ill have to do it.
I have been hoping some of these guys who have resources and tool to check the engine part for carbon could advise how it did...


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

Seafoamed during previous oil change 1.5k miles ago. I disconnected my boost gauge and put 1/3 of the bottle through there, shut off car for 4-5min to hopefully let the seafoam break up some stuff.  During the wait I poured another 1/3 of the bottle into the oil. Started car and drive it hard for about 5-10min billowing white smoke for the first 3-4min. Car is still running fine.
Edit: and *did not* pour the last 1/3 into the gas tank to help clean injectors. I was not sure about this part yet....


_Modified by Couch Gentleman at 10:21 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Couch Gentleman)*

So you just took the line that was running to your gauge and stuck it into the seafoam? Let it do that for a 1/3 of the bottle?
IS this the best way to do it?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*

Wow, seafoam has gotten expensive over the last few weeks!!!


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_So you just took the line that was running to your gauge and stuck it into the seafoam? Let it do that for a 1/3 of the bottle?


You can take a plastic cup and cut the bottom off and fill that with seafoam, then you would hold that at an angle and put your vacuum line where the seafoam meets the side of the cup so that you can suck air and seafoam at the same time. You want to go at a pace as to not stall the engine.
I unhook the line that runs to my boost gauge, and hook a seperate thinner solid plastic vaccum line to the T fitting. 
I do not know if this is the best place to apply the seafoam.
Try reading other DIY's on seafoaming other engines, like the 12v vr6 and this helps give ideas on how you would want to do it similar to another engine. I am pretty sure you can just google "seafoam vr6" and you can find a DIY.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Couch Gentleman)*

Thanks for the response. I will do that and give it a try this weekend. 
edit: for those who want to read the post he is talking about....Go HERE


_Modified by aeproberts21 at 11:02 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

If I were to seafoam my car and let it get sucked up through my boost gauge line, would I have to change the oil afterwards?


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_If I were to seafoam my car and let it get sucked up through my boost gauge line, would I have to change the oil afterwards?

it is recommended that you change you oil


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

K, thanks for the info


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (staulkor)*

anyone have a step by step to do this the right way with no damage to the engine!


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_anyone have a step by step to do this the right way with no damage to the engine!

LOL... you're all a bunch of chickens








Suck it up and do it already. I've seafoamed 3 2.0Ts w/o any issues so far.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

lol.







im a turkey not a chicken


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

Seafoam, FTMFW! I have 32K on the clock. So, I thought I would give this a go. We ran it through the boost gauge line. We slowly let it get sucked up so that it would be vaporized. Worked good. The "clicking" noise is now greatly diminished. I imagine it's from having less carbon on the intake valves.
Now for the pics. Because everyone likes pictures:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry but i'm not sold on this...
Somehow i have a bad feeling we will soon start to see "Seaform killed my grandma" threads in here.
There is NO way of telling if the FSI engine responds or benefits the same as other engines.
P.S.Actually, I don't really think it works...PERIOD...


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Sorry but i'm not sold on this...
Somehow i have a bad feeling we will soon start to see "Seaform killed my grandma" threads in here.
There is NO way of telling if the FSI engine responds or benefits the same as other engines.
P.S.Actually, I don't really think it works...PERIOD... 

I kinda agree


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wouldn't running water/methanol set up keep the heads cleaner? Food for thought.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Sorry but i'm not sold on this...
Somehow i have a bad feeling we will soon start to see "Seaform killed my grandma" threads in here.
There is NO way of telling if the FSI engine responds or benefits the same as other engines.
P.S.Actually, I don't really think it works...PERIOD... 

You sir, have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_
You sir, have no idea what you are talking about. 

Sure...if you say so...
Just don't come around crying how your car runs like crap and VWoA is the devil incarnated.....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twelvizm* »_Worked good. The "clicking" noise is now greatly diminished.* I imagine it's from having less carbon on the intake valves. * 


IF this is the case NEXT TIME you fog it with seafoam make sure you monitor the vacuum on your boost Gage ( before and after) because if carbon build up is in the way of allowing the intake valve to fully close your vacuum will be lower and after it will get higher.







Bob.G


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
IF this is the case NEXT TIME you fog it with seafoam make sure you monitor the vacuum on your boost Gage ( before and after) because if carbon build up is in the way of allowing the intake valve to fully close your vacuum will be lower and after it will get higher.







Bob.G

Will do. I wasn't even thinking in that direction. I was thinking about the coked vapor on the valve stems on on the seat.
Next time I wont be a slacker, and I'll pull the intake manifold off and get some before and after pictures.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

The majority of that "clicking" noise is your fuel injectors cycling on and off. 
On a side note. if you think are county is in trouble now, just wait until Obama gets elected


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

This thread is going in a bad direction fast http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
On a side note. if you think are county is in trouble now, just wait until Obama gets elected

Seriously? come on dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kyo_clone (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

Well i did it to my car on the vacuum line near the brake booster its a tiny hoes, Whole bunch of smoke came out. It did cut hesitation . But since either my catalytic or o2 sensors r bad da carbon went back in or something . My car now runs weird like after a while its starts reving up and down and wen i stop a big black smoke comes out the muffler. So i don't know whats the problem if i need a new cat or new o2 sensors. My car like stalls for a little or sometimes wen i accelerate i doesn't accelerate right . Anyone have a idea what it could be .... What should i start with?


----------



## sinned (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (kyo_clone)*

just go run it hard after its fully warmed up...hopefully that will burn up the gunk...


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (kyo_clone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyo_clone* »_Well i did it to my car on the vacuum line near the brake booster its a tiny hoes, Whole bunch of smoke came out. It did cut hesitation . But since either my catalytic or o2 sensors r bad da carbon went back in or something . My car now runs weird like after a while its starts reving up and down and wen i stop a big black smoke comes out the muffler. So i don't know whats the problem if i need a new cat or new o2 sensors. My car like stalls for a little or sometimes wen i accelerate i doesn't accelerate right . Anyone have a idea what it could be .... What should i start with?

That can happen if you pour too much Sea-Foam in at once. It's called "Hydo-lock", no good.
Do you have a picture of the line you poured it in?


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

I just wanted to add my 2 cents into this.
I used to seafoam my 12v VR6 all the time, run a half a can through before every oil change. With 280k miles that badboy never hiccuped and drove very nicely. 
Just a couple words of advice to the people who are doing this. Please please please change your oil after using seafoam. It thins your oil out almost thin as water so when you do the 5 minute drive afterward make sure you don't take it above 3k rpms and definitely don't get it into boost. 
Now people want a step by step. Here you have it. 
Step 1: Buy some Seafoam
Step 2: Get a cup or something to pour half the seafoam into it. 
Step 3: Find a vacuum line, and the farther that line leads from the valves the better. They key is even distribution of the Seafoam.
Turn the car on
Step 4: Slowly suck up half of the can of seafoam into vacuum line. Don't do it all at once, take it slowly, you don't want to hydrolock your engine, which would be very embarassing and costly.
Step 5: Turn off the car. Pour the other half of the can of seafoam directly into your crankcase. This may seem odd, but the seafoam has been know to reduce sludge and clean the inside of the crankcase. In theory, it should help reduce contaminents in your crankcase.
Step 6: Let it sit for 15 minutes or so. This is because the seafoam has to go to work and do it's thing. It will take a few minutes for it to dissolve the carbon in the intake and cylinder.
Step 7: Start the car up, and take it for a quick 5 minute run. This is to blow the dissolved carbon out of the car and to circulate the Seafoam in the crankcase. Take it easy, keep it out of boost and under 3k rpms, and sit back and enjoy the James Bond smoke screen it puts out. 
Step 8: Turn it off and do your oil change. You'll notice your oil will be thin as hell and full of nastiness.
Step 9: Enjoy!
I don't see why it would harm the FSI at all. Sounds like a big rumor meant to scare people. 
For the people saying that you should wait until your car get's to a higher mileage before you Seafoam the car, just be quiet. There is no reason you HAVE to wait for the carbon to build up. If you do it every couple oil changes or so you keep the carbon away and your cylinders and intake nice and clean. You don't wait till your carpets are absolutely filthy before you clean them, no you vacuum them every week or whatever and keep them clean instead of waiting until it's dirty to do so. The same with your engine, don't wait for it to build up and cause your problems, just do it, keep it nice and clean. 
Seafoam has been proven to work, look at all the 12V and 1.8T's that have used Seafoam. Just search for all the people who have performed it and are absolutely happy with their results.
The only thing I would advise against is dumping the Seafoam directly into the fuel tank. With my 12V, when I dumped my first can of Seafoam into the fuel cell, it clogged my fuel filter up and I had to replace it. The reason for this is it breaks down the filth at the bottom of the fuel tank (usually only if your car is really high mileage) and it got sucked through the fuel pump and the fuel filter got clogged from all the sludge. With our FSI injectors, since they are so precise, contaminants may make it through the fuel filter and possibly damage the HPFP or the FSI injectors, so I would sway away from using Seafoam in this manner. 



_Modified by Lewie94Passat at 5:26 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*

Anyone running this through their fuel system? 
I used to use Seafoam on my B5 A4 1.8T about every 15,000 miles. 1/2 can in the intake, 1/2 can in the gas tank. 
How will the FSI react? 
Thanks.










_Modified by nosrednug at 4:20 AM 12-15-2008_


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re:*

now that I installed the BSH stage 2 PCV... does the directions for the seafoming change? I want to seafoam mine next time I change the oil.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (b0mb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b0mb3r* »_now that I installed the BSH stage 2 PCV... does the directions for the seafoming change? I want to seafoam mine next time I change the oil.

x2
Will the catchcan just grab all the seafoam?


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Re: (aeproberts21)*

Amsoil Power Foam works better...


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Seafoam ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i heard it was a no go with the fsi, but i have no first hand experience or factual data so i will wait for someone with more hard evidence

My dealership told me they'd have to do a carbon cleanup if they do an OY update on my software as a requirement. I'm guessing it's seafoam.


----------



## Toddski (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (MFactor)*

I have been running Seafoam for years on my 1991 Toyota 4runner. The 4runner is currently at 274,000 miles on the original motor. I first read about Seafoam from truckers running it in their big rigs. 
A friend of mine used to be a Volvo mechanic. He told me when the dealer does a fuel injection clean they would use a modified version of Seafoam.
Also, if you add Seafoam to your tank of gas it will displace any moisture in your tank. Most boaters add Seafoam to their boat when they store it for a period of time.
Go to some of the other auto forums and do a search on Seafoam. Everyone uses the product.
I'm sold on the product.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Seafoam (MFactor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFactor* »_
My dealership told me they'd have to do a carbon cleanup if they do an OY update on my software as a requirement. 
 
Never heard of that , sounds like that are trying to get some chargeable work when you come in for the update LOL. Jeff ( JC ) would no if this is the case .
_Quote, originally posted by *MFactor* »_


MFactor said:


> I'm guessing it's seafoam.






MFactor said:


> Most V.W./ Audi dealers use BK Products to de-carbon the engine, good product works well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .Bob.G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm quite confused with this seafoam stuff. And scaring the **** out of me...
Why would you drive the car if it thins out the oil in the engine? Wouldn't that be bad for the car? 
_Modified by GTI4john74 at 11:10 AM 1-7-2009_


_Modified by GTI4john74 at 11:18 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Seafoam is good stuff... keeps the intake valves and cylinder heads nice and cleannnnn. My Saab SPG loved that stuff...
I would just suck it into the intake and avoid adding it to the crankcase and fuel tank. If you change your oil religiously, you won't have any sludge deposits in your crankcase to worry about. Also, if you add seafoam to a sludged crankcase, all the pieces of carbon that get freed up can potentially clog oil passages in the head. Not worth it IMO... 
Just sucking it into the intake won't noticably thin your oil either. So during your spirited run to clean out all the carbon in the heads, you don't have to worry about a loss of lubrication...


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
Just sucking it into the intake won't noticably thin your oil either. So during your spirited run to clean out all the carbon in the heads, you don't have to worry about a loss of lubrication... 

That's my thought as well. The only catch is that the BPY at least has a reputation for fuel dilution which most assume is due to wash past the rings. I just sent in an oil sample taken right after running a seafoam treatment of my intake manifold to see if there's truely any affect (for my engine, specifically).
EDIT: side note... I introduced the seafoam through the IAT sensor port and during the treatment my car only counted misfires on cylinders 2 and 3. I'm sure that cylinders 1 and 4 did see some treatment but not on the same level as 2 and 3.


_Modified by magilson at 1:05 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
IF this is the case NEXT TIME you fog it with seafoam make sure you monitor the vacuum on your boost Gage ( before and after) because if carbon build up is in the way of allowing the intake valve to fully close your vacuum will be lower and after it will get higher.







Bob.G


I'm pulling 22in/hg all the time (without seafoaming my motor) You're saying that if your motor is clogged with carbon & other junk your vac will read lower?


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
That's my thought as well. The only catch is that the BPY at least has a reputation for fuel dilution which most assume is due to wash past the rings. I just sent in an oil sample taken right after running a seafoam treatment of my intake manifold to see if there's truely any affect (for my engine, specifically).
EDIT: side note... I introduced the seafoam through the IAT sensor port and during the treatment my car only counted misfires on cylinders 2 and 3. I'm sure that cylinders 1 and 4 did see some treatment but not on the same level as 2 and 3.

_Modified by magilson at 1:05 PM 1-7-2009_


I used the boost gauge tap(the brake booster hose) thru the boost gauge tubing and recorded misfires on all four cylinders.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (c1rcausa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c1rcausa* »_I used the boost gauge tap(the brake booster hose) thru the boost gauge tubing and recorded misfires on all four cylinders.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

If I have a catchcan (BSH) will this effect how I use seafoam at all?


----------



## Glidin' (Jan 18, 2009)

All of the carbon/gunk that gets flushed out the exhaust looks to be awfully dirty.
Does this have any effect on the CAT/O2 sensors?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTI4john74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4john74* »_i'm quite confused with this seafoam stuff. And scaring the **** out of me...
Why would you drive the car if it thins out the oil in the engine? Wouldn't that be bad for the car? 
_Modified by GTI4john74 at 11:10 AM 1-7-2009_

_Modified by GTI4john74 at 11:18 AM 1-7-2009_

simple. seafoam and then change the oil. or pull the intake mani and seafoam each intake runner and valves individually with the intake valves in the seated position and slurp the gunk out.. ( might actually try this) 
magilson: did you meter the seafoam with a basketball needle like you showed me in a different thread? it seems like that would have the greatest effectiveness.


----------



## Speeddemon69 (Oct 22, 2007)

i put the whole can in my gas tank to clean my injectors and get any moisture that's in the tank. My car was misfiring so just put it in to see if it gets any better. i heard they use it in injector cleaning machines so it can't be that bad. a lot of old school mechanics that i know swear on seafoam.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Speeddemon69)*

let us know how it goes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

my dealer told me DO NOT USE seafoam, and to use BG44k induction service or manually remove the intake and clean it the old fashioned way...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_my dealer told me DO NOT USE seafoam, and to use BG44k induction service or manually remove the intake and clean it the old fashioned way...

What is _BG44k induction service _???


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

they pipe this **** thru ur intake manifold and it burns carbon deposits and all this **** comes out your tailpipe. its an induction service. my car had one, but it did not get rid of all the deposits in my intake valves, so the dealer removed the intake manifold and manually soaked and brushed the valves.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
What is _BG44k induction service _???

same crap as "seafoam" 
BG 44k is nike
seafoam is reebok


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (JLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLT* »_they pipe this **** thru ur intake manifold and it burns carbon deposits and all this **** comes out your tailpipe. its an induction service. my car had one, but it did not get rid of all the deposits in my intake valves, so the dealer removed the intake manifold and manually soaked and brushed the valves.

so your dealer told you to not used a naptha based cleaner called seafoam and to only use a naptha based cleaner called bg44k?


----------



## hypoxia (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

Has anybody used the BG ISC instead and just put the BG 44K through the gas tank? I wonder if putting the BG ISC through the boost gauge line would work well or if you really do need their special system...


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (rracerguy717)*

BK induction cleaning system is great, unfortunately its hard on the wallet too.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Seafoam (bificus99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bificus99* »_BK induction cleaning system is great, unfortunately its hard on the wallet too.

How Hard?


----------



## agpatel21 (Jun 21, 2006)

$150ish for the service if i rmr correctly.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (agpatel21)*

are they the same???? no fing way!!!!!! my stealer did not put BG in my gas tank, they stuck it thru my manifold or something....


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (JLT)*

There is the stuff you throw in the tank and then there is a machine that meters it with pressure that a dealer can do. The thing is I guess with our cars is prevention before it gets to the point where they have to manually remove the carbon from the valves. If it gets too crusty and nasty then it may foul up the catalyst too with carbon and unburnt fuel.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (bificus99)*

My dealer wants 250 for a BG44 treatment. I said Honda did it for 150 last year with my old car and I got a long stare...


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (bificus99)*

everybody charges different. see if they will do the service at the honda dealer........you might be surprised. 
i think the BMW dealer charges a 1.5 hrs plus product ......so that would be more around what the VW dealer quoted.


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_If I have a catchcan (BSH) will this effect how I use seafoam at all?

wondering this myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (brandonmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonmkv* »_
wondering this myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If ur talking about pulling in seafoam via a basketball needle into the port of the intake manifold where the air temp sensor goes (i.e. dsire's method), then it wouldn't make any difference if it has a catch can or not. You are putting the seafoam directly into the intake. Sorry if I misunderstood the Q.


----------



## hungalicious (Aug 29, 2002)

Quick question.. can you just let the car idle while sucking up the Seafoam a little at a time or do you have to raise the idle (ie stepping on gas)?


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
If ur talking about pulling in seafoam via a basketball needle into the port of the intake manifold where the air temp sensor goes (i.e. dsire's method), then it wouldn't make any difference if it has a catch can or not. You are putting the seafoam directly into the intake. Sorry if I misunderstood the Q.

well i have a boost tap at the bung of the intake manifold so i can run a boost gauge. i was just planning on using the line off that to pull in the seafoam. would that method have any effect while using a catch can? if so, i'll just use the basketball needle method, which actually seems easier anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by brandonmkv at 9:46 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (brandonmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonmkv* »_
well i have a boost tap at the bung of the intake manifold so i can run a boost gauge. i was just planning on using the line off that to pull in the seafoam. would that method have any effect while using a catch can? if so, i'll just use the basketball needle method, which actually seems easier anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I don't know your particular setup but the more different places you can introduce the seafoam into the intake the better I would say. An an ideal world, one could pull it in through a 3 ports, one on the left, middle, and right of the intake (or even better one per cylinder). That would cover all the cylinders better than only one port. I would use the basketball needle no matter what port you use because it lets only a small amount in at a time which helps avoid hydrolocking the engine.


_Modified by saaber2 at 7:48 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (hungalicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hungalicious* »_Quick question.. can you just let the car idle while sucking up the Seafoam a little at a time or do you have to raise the idle (ie stepping on gas)?

A VW indy shop mechanic told me years ago to rev to 2000 and hold it until it all burns off. Not saying that he knows everything but it sounds reasonable to me and that is what I have done. I let it idle while sucking up valve sauber and then for a few seconds afterwards and then go to 2000 rpm



_Modified by saaber2 at 8:04 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
I don't know your particular setup but the more different places you can introduce the seafoam into the intake the better I would say. An an ideal world, one could pull it in through a 3 ports, one on the left, middle, and right of the intake (or even better one per cylinder). That would cover all the cylinders better than only one port. I would use the basketball needle no matter what port you use because it lets only a small amount in at a time which helps avoid hydrolocking the engine.

_Modified by saaber2 at 7:48 AM 6-25-2009_

definitely gonna go with the basketball needle method. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Guys, I've done this to my previous cars and twice with my 2.0T. Each time I do it, its right before doing an oil change. 
I think this should be OK................(and I don't want to read through the whole thread again)








I like to run the sea foam through the intake mani and not change my oil any time soon. I still have 3k to go before changing my oil. This should be ok because the sea foam just burns off quickly and doesn't have a chance to mix with the oil long enough to dilute it. If I poured the sea foam in the crank case I would eventually need to change the oil because it is in direct contact with the oil and it starts to thin it out over time.
Please confirm.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

I <3 seafoam
and every car I've ever had <3's seafoam too


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

Bump! anybody?









_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Guys, I've done this to my previous cars and twice with my 2.0T. Each time I do it, its right before doing an oil change. 
I think this should be OK................(and I don't want to read through the whole thread again)








I like to run the sea foam through the intake mani and not change my oil any time soon. I still have 3k to go before changing my oil. This should be ok because the sea foam just burns off quickly and doesn't have a chance to mix with the oil long enough to dilute it. If I poured the sea foam in the crank case I would eventually need to change the oil because it is in direct contact with the oil and it starts to thin it out over time.
Please confirm.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

Unless someone has done a UOA after doing the seafoam treatment, I don't think anyone can answer that.


----------

